# Rear Ladder CI Carioca



## 105963 (Jul 18, 2007)

More help required.Having just purchased a CI Carioca the rear fixed ladder is some distance off the ground. Unless you are an Olympic hurdler or Michael Jordan it is virtually impossible to use without a step ladder or similar to reach the first rung. The dealer believed an extension ladder or fold down came with it and is kindly taking up with the manufacturer. Pending the response can anyone tell me whether it should come with the MH or where you can buy a suitable alternative. I am investigating grappling irons as an alternative.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

My last van, also a Carioca was missing half the rear ladder as well - as I didn't use the roof rack, I only needed to use the ladder very occasionally, so used the interior ladder meant for accessing the overcab bed. It wedged against the rear ladder well enough for my purpose.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi
We had a Carioca 705 previously bought from new, and yes it did have a detachable lower ladder which bought it near enough to the ground (Even shortarse could get up on it!!) I'm sure your dealer should be able to source a replacement or go to CI direct.

All the best

Steve.............and shortarse!


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

The overcab ladde is supposed to be used. the van should have been supplied with a fixing part (looks like a white plastic covered bent up coat hanger!) this is used to connect the two together...

works well on my mizar


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

My carioca 635 has got a dedicated bottom ladder - nothing like the overcab one. I keep it in the storage locker.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The Carioca should come with a dedicated lower ladder. It has a hoop shrouded in foam to prevent damage to the rear panel when used.
Very different from the bed ladder.
Gerry


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Just to concur with stevenjonathan; the overcab bed ladder in our CI is used as the lower part of the rear roof ladder.

Our M/H is a Mizar model, so I am unsure on the Carioca version - check to see if you have a white metal connecting arm in the van that looks out of place - it was in the wardrobe of our van!


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

As with Gerry D, our 2007 Carioca came with both the detachable lower ladder to affix to the upper fixed roof ladder (in white) as well as the overcab ladder (in silver grey). Completely seperate fixings


----------



## BGS (Sep 7, 2011)

Did you find out about the bottom part of the ladder? My ci carioca has a missing lower section, the broken bracket would suggest there should be a dedicated lower section. Don't know who manufactuerer is etc.
Thanks.


----------

